# Bunch of pots



## TMAC (Jun 17, 2015)

I was asked to make some pot calls for groomsman gifts so I used mostly stabilized maple burl from Mike1950. I made the Groom a pot out of a cactus blank I cast in alumilite and the Father in law gets one out of some of Kevin's FBE that I stabilized. Striker heads are also stabilized and mostly are tulip wood. Engraved medallions are recessed in call bottoms. All slate over glass.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good work, bunch of great looking calls! That's a whole lot better than the money clips I always get, haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 17, 2015)

Those are sweet! Why did you put the medallions in upside down?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice work Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mmaloney (Jun 19, 2015)

Id say that T-MAC guy has some SKILLS!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jun 19, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Those are sweet! Why did you put the medallions in upside down?


A lot of things in my world are upside down


----------



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 19, 2015)

Great great on them. They will be happy. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Great job Tim those are sweet. The guys will love that for a gift!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

Very cool Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

